# Night leg cramps



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

For the last 3 nights I have been waking up numerous times with leg cramps. I started myself back on centrum silver today to see if there is a deficiency in my diet. 

also the doctor put me on a new nose spray for my allergies called Nasonex. Have never used this before. Could the cramps be a side affect. I don't see how with using only twice a day but I am no doctor but you never know.

Is there anything that I can do to prevent these cramps?


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Last time I had leg cramps someone told me to eat Bananas for the Potassium. Seems to work.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

geoffreys7 said:


> Last time I had leg cramps someone told me to eat Bananas for the Potassium. Seems to work.


I've done that and it works.

It can also give you some pretty crazy dreams.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Have been eating bananas all week. Plus I have also had some potatoes.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My insurance company assigned a RN to me (and 100 other people on my same insurance) for my personal questions. I asked her about my cramping problems. She told me to eat cottage cheese everyday, all my cramping stopped. She also told me that most people think the potassium will cure cramping, but she said that a shortage of calcium in your diet can also cause this. Ice cream is also a good source of calcium.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Tweto said:


> My insurance company assigned a RN to me (and 100 other people on my same insurance) for my personal questions. I asked her about my cramping problems. She told me to eat cottage cheese everyday, all my cramping stopped. She also told me that most people think the potassium will cure cramping, but she said that a shortage of calcium in your diet can also cause this. Ice cream is also a good source of calcium.


I will definitely try the cottage cheese. the ice cream well maybe. not a big fan. thanks for the information.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> For the last 3 nights I have been waking up numerous times with leg cramps. I started myself back on centrum silver today to see if there is a deficiency in my diet.
> 
> also the doctor put me on a new nose spray for my allergies called Nasonex. Have never used this before. Could the cramps be a side affect. I don't see how with using only twice a day but I am no doctor but you never know.
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to prevent these cramps?


Are you eating bananas? I get this if I eat bananas on and off for a few days.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry, didn't see your last post. I'll bet the bananas are the cause not the solution, based on my own personal experience, not what someone told me.

Hope it helps, Roosevelt


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Roosevelt,
Thanks for the heads upon bananas. Yep you could be right. Haven't had bananas in a while and this week was the first for them except for a few banana chips here and there. gonna try the cottage cheese and bow out on the bananas and see if all this helps.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

My mom claims that a spoonful of mustard stops her leg cramps. I have no idea why it would work, but she swears by it.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I read that if you were real athletic your whole life when you get into your 
50's you start experiencing leg cramps at night..Try Apple Cyder Vinegar...

*Apple Cider Vinegar Claims*
"Proponents of the medicinal value of apple cider vinegar suggest that the vinegar helps your body to absorb calcium and magnesium, which would prevent cramping. Supporters also claim that apple cider vinegar dissolves acid crystals in the blood, which will also protect against cramping."

*Evidence*
"There is no scientific evidence to support the claims that apple cider vinegar helps relieve muscle cramps, but the anecdotal evidence is abundant. Any benefits achieved from using the vinegar are likely because of its high potassium content. Potassium is an electrolyte responsible for healthy muscle contraction and is lost through sweat. One tablespoon of apple cider vinegar contains 11 milligrams of potassium.":dunno:


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

Try turning all of your shoes upside down at night. You also might try putting a bar of soap under the covers on your bed. Place it down near your feet. Both are old wives tells, but then again I've known some pretty smart old wives. The soap trick didn't work for me, but turning my shoes upside down did seem to work some of the time. My problem wasn't really cramps, but more of what I would describe as restless leg syndrome. My great grandmother also had the same problem.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

SimpleJoys said:


> My mom claims that a spoonful of mustard stops her leg cramps. I have no idea why it would work, but she swears by it.


I've used mustard and it worked for me. Then I got to thinking, maybe it was the hike to the kitchen to get the mustard that worked the cramp out of me? So, I got a small jar of mustard and put it by my bed, in case another cramp arrived. Sure enough, the following night I had horrible cramps in my calves and right thigh. I sat up, gulped down a couple of spoonfuls and waited...

It really did work! I didn't stand up or move around. Just sat up and waited after the mustard. It took a couple of minutes but the cramps faded away.

That's all I use now when cramps come.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Tweto said:


> My insurance company assigned a RN to me (and 100 other people on my same insurance) for my personal questions. I asked her about my cramping problems. She told me to eat cottage cheese everyday, all my cramping stopped. She also told me that most people think the potassium will cure cramping, but she said that a shortage of calcium in your diet can also cause this. Ice cream is also a good source of calcium.


yes
its calcium defiencyy that causes it.
I had same problem had to bite the blanket to prevent damaging my teeth.
solved it via calcium tablets..
but cottage cheese sounds like a lot more fun


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I get restless leg and leg cramps at night.. the knee surgery and the trying to exercise the leg without over doing haven't helped..
but I have drank tonic off and on for years now and it really does work well.. One cup while watching tv at night and the restless legs calm way down.. and no leg cramps. but it is a bit bitter.. like you sucked on a grapefruit rind. 
I get the Canada dry tonic and lime.. but I like bitter. I've like tonic since I tried it as a child.. was interested in what one of my Grandma's sisters were putting in their gin.. gin ... gross. tonic I liked. 
But some people can be sensitive to quinine so only try a couple sips first.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

You could be just dehydrated, Improper hydration can keep electrolytes from metabolizing even if you aren't vitamin/mineral deficient. Ask your Dr to check if your ph level is balanced. Any type of exercise or heat stress can compound the problem and give you leg cramps while your rest. Some antihistamines can cause cramps at night, too.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I get restless leg and leg cramps at night.. but I have drank tonic off and on for years now and it really does work well.. One cup while watching tv at night and the restless legs calm way down.. and no leg cramps. but it is a bit bitter.. like you sucked on a grapefruit rind.
> I get the Canada dry tonic and lime.. but I like bitter. But some people can be sensitive to quinine so only try a couple sips first.


This is what my doctor told me to do. It really helps, a lot.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

JoKing said:


> You could be just dehydrated, Improper hydration can keep electrolytes from metabolizing even if you aren't vitamin/mineral deficient. Ask your Dr to check if your ph level is balanced. Any type of exercise or heat stress can compound the problem and give you leg cramps while your rest. Some antihistamines can cause cramps at night, too.


I fiund when I am very busy at work and dont drink enough I will get cramps. 
Me being me takes me 2 days to figure out whats wrong even though it has happened more than ....ok not going admit that LOL 
I do alot of walking and stair climbing of and standing on tip toes hmmm 146 times each for of 2 counts then once each hour.....yeah I have firm calves. 
Hope you find relief cuz it wears you out for a few days.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> Have been eating bananas all week. Plus I have also had some potatoes.


Seems like you may have more than a potassium deficiency then.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Easy to fix...*

Drink a few ounces of tonic water with Quinine. This will stop the cramps in a few minutes. Comes in regular and diet brands. (Also a good drink mixer! )


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Magnesium deficiency causes involentary muscle cramping, calcium helps the nervse contract muscle, magnesium helps with the release, Main stream medicine only knows enough about vitamins and minerals to be dangerous.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> For the last 3 nights I have been waking up numerous times with leg cramps. I started myself back on centrum silver today to see if there is a deficiency in my diet.
> 
> also the doctor put me on a new nose spray for my allergies called Nasonex. Have never used this before. Could the cramps be a side affect. I don't see how with using only twice a day but I am no doctor but you never know.
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to prevent these cramps?


I'll tell a story--I had these for months...researched and found only one thing that helped.
Read online: A sufferer spent much money trying to solve his problem.. drugs, doctors, nothing helped. At work, he mentioned the muscle spasms and a co-worker mentioned vitamin D-3, not just D, but D-3. He said the spasms stopped instantly.
Off to Natural Health--first night, no spasms for me.:2thumb:
After weeks, I stopped just to see, and first night, spasms returned.:dunno:
I take them EVERY night now.:surrender:

(I read most comments: D3 'STOPPED' my leg cramps altogether...worth a try!!)


----------



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Magnesium deficiency causes involentary muscle cramping, calcium helps the nervse contract muscle, magnesium helps with the release, Main stream medicine only knows enough about vitamins and minerals to be dangerous.


I couldn't agree more. Bad thing to say since my son is just about to become a doctor. Potassium will not work alone even if you are deficient in it. You need magnesium to make it work. If you feel muscle cramping or you have worked hard during the day, you can take a couple of magnesium tablets and prevent the cramps. I used to take potassium all the time for cramps and it didn't seem to help at all. I have a PA friend that is into natural medicine and he told me that the problem was probably that I didn't have enough magnesium to make the potassium work. I started taking magnesium when I felt cramps coming on and problem solved. Now I don't wait for the cramps, I just take a couple magnesium tablets if I have been working hard during the day. One other thing, leg cramps aren't the worst. Wait until you get them in your abs from something like splitting wood with a maul. Makes you think you're gonna die.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 9, 2008)

I developed leg cramps REALLY bad almost two years ago that lasted for months and I couldn't seem to find anything that helped. One weekend I tried drinking sports drinks (like Gatorade) after taking my kids camping and becoming a bit dehydrated. To my amazement - and joy - I discovered the cramps were gone within a day or so. I now drink a glass daily and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> For the last 3 nights I have been waking up numerous times with leg cramps. I started myself back on centrum silver today to see if there is a deficiency in my diet.
> 
> also the doctor put me on a new nose spray for my allergies called Nasonex. Have never used this before. Could the cramps be a side affect. I don't see how with using only twice a day but I am no doctor but you never know.
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to prevent these cramps?


Pickles (and if you can stand it pickle juice). As others have said cramps are cause by dehydration, which usually means a deficiency of salts in your blood which makes it possible to absorb water. Pickle juice tends to alleviate cramps in about ten minutes.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

rachilders said:


> I developed leg cramps REALLY bad almost two years ago that lasted for months and I couldn't seem to find anything that helped. One weekend I tried drinking sports drinks (like Gatorade) after taking my kids camping and becoming a bit dehydrated. To my amazement - and joy - I discovered the cramps were gone within a day or so. I now drink a glass daily and haven't had any problems since.


I had leg cramps early morning; DE stopped them _stone cold_...and took care of my acid reflux.
Why suffer like that?? My leg cramps only last about 30-45 seconds; long enough to be quite painful.
Tractor Supply has 20 lbs. for $11...enough to last for years, taking daily, spraying for insects/garden,etc., use in food storage.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 9, 2008)

DirtyHarry said:


> ... Potassium will not work alone even if you are deficient in it. You need magnesium to make it work. If you feel muscle cramping or you have worked hard during the day, you can take a couple of magnesium tablets and prevent the cramps. I used to take potassium all the time for cramps and it didn't seem to help at all. I have a PA friend that is into natural medicine and he told me that the problem was probably that I didn't have enough magnesium to make the potassium work. I started taking magnesium when I felt cramps coming on and problem solved. Now I don't wait for the cramps, I just take a couple magnesium tablets if I have been working hard during the day...


While the contents vary between sports drink brands, I looked at the ingredients on several bottles and generally, along with magnesium and potassium, they contain minerals like calcium and sodium. All have been mentioned as aids in stopping cramps. In hindsight, a sport drink seems to have all the "right stuff" and explains why they've become so popular with athletes and people who do heavy work. Anyway, it works for me.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had the restless leg thingy for many years. I also go thru many cycles of leg cramps, mainly hamstring. Problem is usually catch a cramp in one leg and in the process of trying to standup and get the 1st cramp out, the other leg cramps up. It can be a bad time. I used tonic water for years and it kept things under control. I use the quinine pills now and mostly have no problems.

I would also advise you to have your glucose checked.

Jimmy


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> Magnesium deficiency causes involentary muscle cramping, calcium helps the nervse contract muscle, magnesium helps with the release, Main stream medicine only knows enough about vitamins and minerals to be dangerous.


Magnesium is a huge factor, the ratio you take should be twice the amount of calcium, I've had doctors that knew about minerals and vitamins tell me the magnesium can help reduce the chances of heart attack as well. I've read a number of times that drinking a cup of water before going to bed will also help greatly, trying to do that myself because I get nasty leg cramps, especially if I stretch my legs like we sometimes do in the morning before getting out of bed.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone thought about doing some yoga postures before bed? Sometimes the lactic acids build up and alerts one during their rest/sleep period. A few postures for relaxation will reveal better if it is just lactic acid or mineral/vitamin deficiencies.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting thought. I developed RLS (Restless Leg Syndrome) a few months before it became advertised as an actual problem, with a cure you could buy, on TV. It was very annoying and prevented a lot of sleep. I had made no changes to my lifestyle or diet in a long time so could not for the life of me figure out what is was. I can't even remember all the things I tried to alleviate it, to no avail. Finally, taking a 10 or 15 minute walk around the yard just before bedtime worked! I used that for a while, maybe a month or two, then it rained and I did not do it for a couple nights in a row. No issues sleeping! I have not had to do anything and have not had it come back since.

I'm not sure if this was the same as the OP's issue though.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Woody, it appears your condition was circulation and lactic acid deposits. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a history of very bad leg and foot cramps. A friend recommended COQ10 supplement. it seemed to help but if you do the research it seems to be inconclusive. However, I tried the bananas, and all I did was poop a lot, which was not a bad thing but the cramps kept coming, I tried the mustard and I still pooped a lot and it was yellow and the cramps kept coming, I tried the hydrating and I got up to pee and poop a lot and the cramps kept coming but not as bad since I was out of the bed so much and with the COQ10 I seemed to get the best results.....after about 2 months of taking it I quit and I have not had any cramps lately.....however I don't expect it to last....but I feel much better now......Actually I think since I started on my green smoothies every morning that it has helped more than anything...and I am serious about that and not even going to talk about the effects that has had on my digestive system but I am feeling better....I hope that throughout all this rambling you glean some information that might give you some help. Leg cramps are certainly miserable.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

A friend swore by pickle juice...it works!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

rawhide2971 said:


> I have a history of very bad leg and foot cramps. A friend recommended COQ10 supplement. it seemed to help but if you do the research it seems to be inconclusive. However, I tried the bananas, and all I did was poop a lot, which was not a bad thing but the cramps kept coming, I tried the mustard and I still pooped a lot and it was yellow and the cramps kept coming, I tried the hydrating and I got up to pee and poop a lot and the cramps kept coming but not as bad since I was out of the bed so much and with the COQ10 I seemed to get the best results.....after about 2 months of taking it I quit and I have not had any cramps lately.....however I don't expect it to last....but I feel much better now......Actually I think since I started on my green smoothies every morning that it has helped more than anything...and I am serious about that and not even going to talk about the effects that has had on my digestive system but I am feeling better....I hope that throughout all this rambling you glean some information that might give you some help. Leg cramps are certainly miserable.


Boy are you ever right, if I feel one coming on I have to jump out of bed immediately and lean forward on the foot of the cramped calf. I really have a time if it's my upper leg as I have to grab the area tightly and message downward. Drinking water and taking magnesium seem to work the best for me.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

A cup of bouillon before bedtime works for me - regular, not low sodium.


----------



## ajfkdem1 (May 8, 2014)

Quick relief can be found in any treatment that includes quinine. My wife uses Hylands Leg Cramp pills. Slip a couple under your tongue, by the time they've dissolved, your cramps are usually gone. I've used them as well, and they work great.
Keep hydrated and get some potassium in you to ward off the majority of the cramps.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

VoorTrekker said:


> Has anyone thought about doing some yoga postures before bed? Sometimes the lactic acids build up and alerts one during their rest/sleep period. A few postures for relaxation will reveal better if it is just lactic acid or mineral/vitamin deficiencies.


No but vico-din works

If I am going to do any body contortions it will be out of the Kama Sutra :rofl:


----------



## Lexxycon (Aug 18, 2014)

It is probably a magnesium deficiency. Be careful of the Centrum, because calcium can't be absorbed without the magnesium, and then it winds up in harmful deposits in the kidneys and arteries. Don't count on your doctor, because most doctors don't have nutritional medicine in their training. Also you should know that the most common OTC magnesium supplements are Magnesium Oxide because it's cheap, but also very poorly absorbed (like only 4%). You want the Magnesium Orotate, but it's expensive and harder to find. Alternatively Magnesium Citrate is also a well-absorbed option. And the quinine does help, but won't solve the problem if it's an underlying nutrient deficiency. Good luck!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Lexxycon said:


> It is probably a magnesium deficiency. Be careful of the Centrum, because calcium can't be absorbed without the magnesium, and then it winds up in harmful deposits in the kidneys and arteries. Don't count on your doctor, because most doctors don't have nutritional medicine in their training. Also you should know that the most common OTC magnesium supplements are Magnesium Oxide because it's cheap, but also very poorly absorbed (like only 4%). You want the Magnesium Orotate, but it's expensive and harder to find. Alternatively Magnesium Citrate is also a well-absorbed option. And the quinine does help, but won't solve the problem if it's an underlying nutrient deficiency. Good luck!


DW put me on Juice Plus+, I also take a multivitamin (even with all the studies that say you are wasting your money) & natural Potassium Gluconate.
As long as I am on all of these I do not have cramps, day or night.
Some times I have not taken them on the weekends & got the cramps again.
I eat lots of organic whole foods lone before the phase was coined by a chain store. I try to eat a clove of organic garlic each day, not for cramps, just for health & it keeps away vampire, least I have not met any.
I add magnesium & calcium to my soil for the vegetable to absorb,"healthy plants make healthy people".


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Tweto said:


> My insurance company assigned a RN to me (and 100 other people on my same insurance) for my personal questions. I asked her about my cramping problems. She told me to eat cottage cheese everyday, all my cramping stopped. She also told me that most people think the potassium will cure cramping, but she said that a shortage of calcium in your diet can also cause this. Ice cream is also a good source of calcium.


Potassium is a cause of cramps, per a med. Dr., it happens with some high bloom pressure meds. 
The meds. draw the potassium or blocks the potassium from the blood stream & it is flushed from your system as waste.
People repeat the part about the lack of potassium cause of cramps, but leave out the part of the cause being HBP meds.
We have to take hear say with a grain of salt.

This may not be your problem if you are not on HBP meds.

I have know 5 people who had this problem with HBP meds & foods rich in potassium & supplement stopped the cramps.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

As I stated earlier on this topic, I take D3 every day and if I don't for some reason, I do have leg cramps.
So, even if I take my vitamins every other day, I take 3 D3 tablets every day.

They aren't expensive and may help others.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Boy are you ever right, if I feel one coming on I have to jump out of bed immediately and lean forward on the foot of the cramped calf. I really have a time if it's my upper leg as I have to grab the area tightly and message downward. Drinking water and taking magnesium seem to work the best for me*

That's exactly how I feel with the cramps. If that pain---and I had endometriosis for years and took the strongest pain pill made in the 70s so I am not a stranger to pain---but if labor pain that lasts many hours is anything like that 5-7 second cramp from hell, I am glad I never was pregnant, or they'd need to knock women out to give birth.
:eyebulge:

It...is....a ....horrible ...pain. From someone with a high pain tolerance--had a hysterectomy and asked to go home the night of surgery.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have had leg cramps for years! Tried the potassium thing and several other remedies and have found no cure. I read that if you were an athlete it is a natural occurrence as you get older (of which I am both). I wake up with my foot twisted sideways and have to stand up and force my foot to straighten out by applying pressure. Almost an every night thing for the last several years. I know a lot of people with the same problem!


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

At least I'm in good company!!

I've suffered from leg cramps virtually all of my life. I've done the quinine treatment but couldn't stand the side effects. When I started taking the Trader Joe's multi-minerals about 25 years ago, the cramps stopped! When my supply ran out, I discovered that they had discontinued carrying them because they were a slow seller.  Sure enough, the cramps returned. I took the empty bottle to a pharmacist and asked what was preventing my leg cramps. The pharmacist suggested calcium, magnesium, and zinc. I've taken that supplement daily for the past 10 years and have only had a couple cramps in that time. I do take 4000IU of D3 daily (I hate being in sunlight) but it's the minerals that made a difference for me.


----------



## Lexxycon (Aug 18, 2014)

Tucker said:


> At least I'm in good company!!
> 
> I've suffered from leg cramps virtually all of my life. I've done the quinine treatment but couldn't stand the side effects. When I started taking the Trader Joe's multi-minerals about 25 years ago, the cramps stopped! When my supply ran out, I discovered that they had discontinued carrying them because they were a slow seller.  Sure enough, the cramps returned. I took the empty bottle to a pharmacist and asked what was preventing my leg cramps. The pharmacist suggested calcium, magnesium, and zinc. I've taken that supplement daily for the past 10 years and have only had a couple cramps in that time. I do take 4000IU of D3 daily (I hate being in sunlight) but it's the minerals that made a difference for me.


Sounds excellent. Make sure that you take 100-150ug of vitamin K2 and 8000IU of Vitamin A (not beta-carotine) with the D3. I was taking D3 for years until I found out not taking the K2 and A with it can be extremely harmful. Generally you want twice the A as D, and the K2 assists it's absorption. I noticed after when I added the A and K2, that I stopped getting badly sunburned.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

RevWC said:


> I have had leg cramps for years! Tried the potassium thing and several other remedies and have found no cure. I read that if you were an athlete it is a natural occurrence as you get older (of which I am both). I wake up with my foot twisted sideways and have to stand up and force my foot to straighten out by applying pressure. Almost an every night thing for the last several years. I know a lot of people with the same problem!


I always knew that exercise was bad for you :laugh:

last time I had a leg cramp I was kicking someones butt with it.

good information a friend has severe hand cramps I will tell her about this.
She does take blood pressure meds ( small dosage) I think with all the information
here one of these ideas should giver her relief.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

RevWC said:


> I have had leg cramps for years! Tried the potassium thing and several other remedies and have found no cure. I read that if you were an athlete it is a natural occurrence as you get older (of which I am both). I wake up with my foot twisted sideways and have to stand up and force my foot to straighten out by applying pressure. Almost an every night thing for the last several years. I know a lot of people with the same problem!


That the way my foot did or lower leg & I would stand on it to undo the cramp & pain.
But potassium Giuconate worked for me, with Multivitamins & Juice Plus.
I stop using Potassium thinking Folic acid, Calcium, Magnesium & manganese would do the trick, but I had to go back to Potassium & have not had a cramp since.
I am not a athlene, just a farmer/wood cutter, maybe hiking once in a Blue Moon.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Lexxycon said:


> Sounds excellent. Make sure that you take 100-150ug of vitamin K2 and 8000IU of Vitamin A (not beta-carotine) with the D3. I was taking D3 for years until I found out not taking the K2 and A with it can be extremely harmful. Generally you want twice the A as D, and the K2 assists it's absorption. I noticed after when I added the A and K2, that I stopped getting badly sunburned.


I'll make sure I'm getting the A. However, I'm not going the K route. I was going to have surgery and the doctor gave me a K shot to stem any bleeding. The surgery was postponed one week and they gave me another K shot. Within 15 seconds, I was getting dizzy. I remember saying "help" to the nurse as I hit the floor. Next thing I remember was hearing was someone saying "breathe Tucker, breathe." They didn't have epinephrine on site; someone had to run to the hospital next door and get some for me.

When I was finally able to leave several hours later, my eyes were bloodshot, I had bruises under the eyes, and my body was puffy all over. Doctor later told me he had never heard of anyone having anaphylaxis from vitamin K (I suffered anaphylaxis from a honeybee sting last year - from my own hive which I subsequently sold). The oral K and injectable K may not be the same but I'm not taking any chances. And yes, I carry an Epi-pen.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Used to get extremely painful lag cramps in my calves in the middle of the night. Nasty stuff. Finally eliminated it with guidance from my doctor using the following approach:

1. Reduced the sodium in my diet. Table salt, soda, etc.
2. More fluids, especially fluids with electrolytes.
3. D-3 supplemental vitamin, taken each morning.

I've stuck with the program religiously. Went from nightly leg cramps to no leg cramps within a week. Been three years since I've had any leg cramps.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

1. Reduced the sodium in my diet. Table salt, soda, etc.
(hardly and salt in my diet)
2. More fluids, especially fluids with electrolytes.
( I drink water and liquids all day long until bedtime)
3. D-3 supplemental vitamin, taken each morning.
(Yep--I take two in morning and 3 after supper; that's dinner to us southerners)


----------

